# Bubble Hash



## ray jay (Dec 13, 2009)

Made some Hash tonight. Used some dried buds from this summers out door. My best effort yet. I love this Bubble Hash.


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks great.  Dont have too much fun lol.


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 14, 2009)

awesome pictures bud!


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

Holy jeebus RJ how much leaf did you use? Looks great......and big!


----------



## ray jay (Dec 14, 2009)

Hay Chef,I used a couple of oz's of bud that was bone dry. I also used a paint mixer on a drill this time. Saved me from doing the mixing by hand.(thanks guys)  Cant wait for it to dry and get a waight on it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2009)

what  strain was  used?   looks  great :48:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 14, 2009)

that looks killer.. love that doo-doo brown


----------



## ray jay (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys, 4u it was some bagseed I grew this summer. Lots of crystals. Cant wait to smoke this batch. Have made bubble hash 2x before always turned dark, this time it seems to be way more blond.


----------



## BENNY (Dec 17, 2009)

ray jay, your hash looks great. can you tell me what kind of bags you used and were did you get them


----------



## ray jay (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Benny. Got the bags off Ebay,Bought the cheap bubble bags.


----------



## Raw Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah that hash looksgood bro. how many bags are in your kit?


----------



## ray jay (Dec 21, 2009)

I Have the five bag kit. Never seem to get anything in the 73 mic. bag. Works good, I like them.( Never used anything else to compare to.)


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

very nice!  I need to learn how to do this stuff...


----------



## BENNY (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys i got bags from ebay set of five got the info on ho to use them from the seller.my first time makeing it was easy.used a drill and a paint mixer and drilled it up for about 30 min let it settle and started pulling the bags its slow going draining the water off but its worth it. today i made more but what i did diffrent was after my first cleaning of all my bags i started over with the same cutings and drilled them again a second time to see if i would get anything the second time around and it was worth the time. now im thinking    next time i do it im going to try drilling a third time:holysheep::holysheep:


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 7, 2010)

awesome ray jay


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2010)

BENNY said:
			
		

> Hey guys i got bags from ebay set of five got the info on ho to use them from the seller.my first time makeing it was easy.used a drill and a paint mixer and drilled it up for about 30 min let it settle and started pulling the bags its slow going draining the water off but its worth it. today i made more but what i did diffrent was after my first cleaning of all my bags i started over with the same cutings and drilled them again a second time to see if i would get anything the second time around and it was worth the time. now im thinking    next time i do it im going to try drilling a third time:holysheep::holysheep:



I don't think that I would do it a third time.  You start getting plant material, rather than trichomes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2010)

Great looking hash and lots of it.  Boy are you going to enjoy yourself.  I almost cry every time I think about all the trim I just threw away over the years...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Great looking hash and lots of it.  Boy are you going to enjoy yourself.  I almost cry every time I think about all the trim I just threw away over the years...





Me too :cry::cry:


But I went got Bubble Bags too after seeing how easy it was.


----------



## SicSativa (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive been making bubble for acouple years now, after 2 drills I broke down and bought the Bubblenow machine. It does all the aggetating . It's awesome. "If it don't Bubble it aint worth the trouble". Nice looking bubble.


----------



## BENNY (Jan 7, 2010)

Goddess, i think your right after the second drilling i was looking at it and it got so fine it would be plant material. but hey too drilings turned out grate.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 7, 2010)

BENNY said:
			
		

> Goddess, i think your right after the second drilling i was looking at it and it got so fine it would be plant material. but hey too drilings turned out grate.


 
I feel your pain though.. Ive ran some three times and could STILL see trichs on the trim afterward  maybe my ice wasnt cold enough  I hear alot of folks say they use the 'spent trim' for butter.. But it certainly gets 'greener' the 2nd and 3rd time..


----------



## IRISH (Jan 8, 2010)

i still dont have bags . arrghhh... like hemp, i cant believe how much trim ive just composted over all those years...not anymore...i actually bought a small floor model freezer to keep my manly things in.:hubba: . such as my wild game, that SHE wont let me put in the fridge. and , of course now, all my trim...  ...

when i do have the cash for the bags, it will be hash heaven 'round here...

i do keep a couple grams iso hash around when i can. gonna actually try some diy bubble this weekend, with the 'ol ghetto try that hgb does...lol...i see a mess coming...lol...

gotta check on ebay for the bags again...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2010)

Bags are cheap, Irish.  I use the 5 bag 1 gal "process" as I usually only make a small batch at a time.  I bought some hash a while ago---it cost a little less than 5 bubble bags...
hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE_W0QQitemZ320471663951QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9d99854f


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice pics bro !!!


----------



## ray jay (Mar 1, 2010)

Made some more.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

I dont, even do second runs...other than I might run it around 70 and 50 screens twice if it's really resinated...but to do the whole process 2x is a waste...3x you'd get green hash...THG is right.


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 2, 2010)

Got my bag draining right now. How much weight did u use? I got 4 grams off of about half a ziploc bag.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

I got 22 grams off 6 plants sugar leaf and popcorn buds.  About a plastic grocery bag full, or 2, 1 gallon freezer bags


----------



## smokinpurpkush (Mar 6, 2010)

looking good cold if the secret


----------

